# WiFi wont connect



## Jonahirt (Sep 16, 2010)

So I had an issue with my WiFi not connecting. I received a replacement Kindle and I'm still having the same problem at certain places.

Basically at my work there's free WiFi but you have to enter your e-mail address to logon. It worked fine for quite a while but it stopped working for the last few weeks.

I can see the network, 'Guest', and when I click on it it says 'this network requires you to login' or whatever and it takes me to the browser. The browser then picks up the web address for the login screen, and it says across the top 'Cisco Networks...Sheetz, Inc..' so it's going to the right place and at least loading some information. However this is all the further I get. The loading bar just stops and sits for 15 seconds or so and it'll say "your kindle failed to load the page".

I've tried restarting the Kindle, resetting to factory settings, and even got a replacement Kindle...No dice.


Also, I can't seem to log on to other open connections. Like if I stand in the town square I can pick up 30+ WiFi signals, and many of them are open. When I click on them I just get "your kindle failed to connect" which doesn't make sense because they're open networks (some are even labled "____ household guest"). On other networks it will say I can't connect because it's Peer 2 Peer, but on these open networks it doesn't tell me that.


Finally, I can't connect at McDonald's anymore either, it simply says your kindle cannot connect.

I can connect at one restaurant without problem and at the grocery store without problem.

What's going on?


----------



## hankw (Aug 25, 2010)

I had the same problem with connecting. I am no expert by any means, I tried everything to connect to my home wireless. I went through the whole process several times and finally gave up. I go to a local coffee place everyday, so just downloaded my book there from the "My Kindle Que". My Son-In-Law came over last Sunday and turned the Kindle WiFi  and while it was searching got right next to the Home WiFi pushed the reset button on it and, Bang, it connected and still does.

Today, I went to the coffee place and a buddy recommended a good book, when I tried to download it wouldn't connect. He said it happens to his ereader sometimes and he had to stand right under  the WiFi box. It worked. 

It seems to be a strength  of signal or something, but anyway, it now connects to both with no problem. I haven't tried Starbucks yet


----------



## Jonahirt (Sep 16, 2010)

Definitely not signal strength. I get 4 bars easily inside the store and all throughout the parking lot, and can pick up 2 bars across the street. 

I tried another store and was able to get to the login screen there but when I type in my e-mail address it keeps looping me back to the login page... I don't know I guess it's a lost cause, it just sucks because it worked fine before.


----------



## Eugene (Dec 11, 2010)

Jonahirt said:


> I can't connect at McDonald's anymore either, it simply says your kindle cannot connect.
> I can connect at one restaurant without problem and at the grocery store without problem.
> What's going on?


Did you change any wi-fi related settings?


----------



## vernonoo (Dec 15, 2010)

I have problems connecting to most wifi hot spots, either they are peer to peer or some other problem with the kindles abilities. The browser will not load a second page so most of the hot spots I frequent do not work with the kindle programing. I have given up using wifi because of all the problems I have been having. It seems to only connect to simple home networks or simple linksys type routers. Most people do not have a guest account so it is a pain. I am wondering if the 3G works better in my area for internet, but I did not buy it with it. I live in Calgary Alberta, where wifi is not everywhere and the Kindles programing limits my use.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Kindle's wi-fi is fussy.


----------

